# Really Good and Inexpensive Sander



## GaryK

I'll have to look into one.


----------



## Karson

Sounds like a great unit, and great price.


----------



## rikkor

Nice addition to your shop.


----------



## Grumpy

I have one on my wish list, sure looks like a great asset to your shop.


----------



## todd2

A word of warning.

I was careless and broke mine. Evidently I didnt tighten the locking nut up enough. As I was sanding the inside edge of a frame for a floor-standing mirror, the sandpaper shifted down @ 1/2". I could hear it scraping the top plate (or whatever you call it that the sandpaper and cyclinder sit on), but as I was into my project, I didnt stop to adjust this. I guess I should have, because after time the spindle started to spin "out of perpendicular" (like a top that is about to fall over) so I shut it off ASAP. When I unscrewed the nut and removed the sandpaper and rubber cylinder, and the spindle pushed up @1"! Oh OH! Turns out the "plate" everything sits on is plastic! and the bottom edge of the sandpaper (the largest diameter one) had sanded through this plastic part! This plate seems to have been actually 2 plates of plastic with some plastic ribs in between, screwed onto a 3rd metal plate that sits on a spring around the spindle. Anyhow, mine is now in 2 pieces! The incident also to have damage the circumferance on the plastic that surrounds this plate assembly.

So now my project is on hold until I either order replacement parts of exchange at menards (is only a month old). Will probabl;y try to exchange because of the additional damage to the outside perimiter that surrounds the plate assembly.

A word of warning so YOU don't make this mistake!


----------



## todd2

A Double Warning!!!!!!

I exchanged my first sander for another. Got re-started sanding today… and within 30 seconds the sandpaper was slidng down the cylinder towards that plastic bottom. Turned it off, removed the cylinder & paper to see if there was any damage (didnt see any) put everything back together and tightened the top nut as much as possible to get the cylinder to expand more and prevent the sliding of the sandpaper. This process went on 3-4 times (but I didnt look for damage - was too focused on trying to get things tight enough). The 3rd time (or was it 4th!!!) I noticed the sandpaper had ALREADY cut through that STUPID plastic base!!! AGAIN! I spent more time unpacking and setting up (less than 10 min) than actual sanding!! My workshop is under the garage and isnt insulated and the temp is @50 degrees so that may have played a role in my not being able to get the cylinder to expand enough to snug up the paper but…. it is a lousy flaw. The machine works great but over the years EVERYONE is going to have some slippage occur at some time and it only takes seconds for the sandpaper to carve thru and wreck the machine. IF you are going to buy one of these - buy a metal washer that fits around the spindle and is big enough in diameter to protect that vulnerable plastic bottom!!!!!!!!

I'm still debating whether to go that route with a 3RD one or just get a refund and buy a better machine.


----------



## jeepersparky

I just had the same thing happen to me, unfortunately reading this after the fact.


----------

